# CA: Mid State Dairy Goat Show



## MooresPride (Dec 22, 2012)

We now have a Facebook page and even set up for our 2015 show. Please like our page and attend our event to get all the latest news. 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MidStateDairyGoatShow
Show: https://www.facebook.com/events/1492492471011755/


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

disregard mistake


----------



## MooresPride (Dec 22, 2012)

? Did I miss something 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry I mistakenly posted here, I tried to delete it but couldn't figure out how, so I just said disregard my post was a mistake.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll be there!! It'll be my first dairy goat show! I'm already excited for it lol. I'll have a LaMancha yearling milker, a recorded grade 4 year old milker, and a recorded grade dry yearling. And maybe some senior kids.


----------



## MooresPride (Dec 22, 2012)

Will be glad to have you as I have lamanchas too 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Hopefully I'll get a chance to say hi!! Just look for the person transporting goats in the back of their little car who has no idea what they're doing LOL!

Question regarding the pens though. What size are the pens and horse stalls and how many goats per pen or stall usually?


----------

